# loudspeaker goodness part 2



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

been way to busy with the new job to surf let alone post.... matt sent me these pics tonight and this is the icing on the cake for how things are going lately...hope u like...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very sweet !


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

oh damn!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

They look great. I love the painted baffle on the R1. Looks like they should come that way.

Amazing work.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice.

Wish I had a quarter of the talent it took to build those.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

CMR22 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Wish I had a quarter of the talent it took to build those.


You do. Just take your time and things will fall in place. Also, plan far ahead and stick to the plan. If it changes, change the whole plan again. Time is the biggest thing when you are doing something like this.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice. Looks like the character from the movie scream


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Mount it to a Segway  

http://www.segway.com/

Add some computer AI, a robo-speaker


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Very good looking speakers, Fiberglass sure does look good when done right 

What was the reasoning behind not flush mounting the tweeter? That discontinuity is going to produce severe frequency response aberrations on-axis (ie an assload of high amplitude diffraction ripples that you're gonna have to deal with)


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Was just wondering how you go the high sheen on the FG. Planning to do something similar on my attempt over the upcoming summer.

Any guides on techniques to getting deep piano style finishes that you know of, sorry for the hijack.

What grit to start at, wet sanding, and a finishing grit? J/w food for thought.

Just as a suggestion, if your putting a grill on it, it should be fine, but I find that it just needs something to keep the eye moving off the flat black of the drivers, add a few touches of a similar flat tint on the sides to keep it from being a stagnant design and overall better transitions, just to pull the color around the whole piece and make it fall together a little better (Large areas of one specific color, ie Veneer or the Blue/green/grey on the FG areas), though the AP membrane on the back does break it up somewhat. Thats just the OCD in me coming out though..... 

Otherwise it looks great man, bet it sounds like a million bucks though! 

Whats overall Height of the whole piece?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thadman said:


> Very good looking speakers, Fiberglass sure does look good when done right
> 
> What was the reasoning behind not flush mounting the tweeter? That discontinuity is going to produce severe frequency response aberrations on-axis (ie an assload of high amplitude diffraction ripples that you're gonna have to deal with)


Thanks man, the outer edge of the tweet flange is rounded which doesn't lend itself to flush mounting very well.  

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Arc said:


> They look great. I love the painted baffle on the R1. Looks like they should come that way.
> 
> Amazing work.


Thanks man, I was thinking it was kinda stealth fighterish.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Thanks man, the outer edge of the tweet flange is rounded which doesn't lend itself to flush mounting very well.
> 
> Matt


Yeah, completely understand. I'd recommend placing some felt or rockwool around the tweeter edge, to suppress the diffraction artifacts as far down in level as possible.

I really admire your design. Although I can't speak for its structural and resonant properties, most DIY loudspeakers lack imagination in terms of aesthetics...yours certainly doesnt. 

I'd be happy if my cabinets turned out half as good as yours.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Give theotherhatedguy credit for the design and build...Matt made them pretty and did the passives.

Matt has some nice looking speakers hanging out at his shop...sound great too.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys rock, that thing looks beautiful!! Yall bringing it to SBN for some Hotel loving?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, Randy's design and build, my finishing. I think we're making a good team so far. We'll have some better pics and more details when things get closer to finished. These were just some of the first mock up pics, still some finishing work to do.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Was just wondering how you go the high sheen on the FG. Planning to do something similar on my attempt over the upcoming summer.
> 
> Any guides on techniques to getting deep piano style finishes that you know of, sorry for the hijack.
> 
> What grit to start at, wet sanding, and a finishing grit? J/w food for thought.


good tutorial.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83141&highlight=

beautiful speakers. Was wondering about the surface mounting of tweets as well but Im sure they will still sound amazing.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Oh yeah, Randy's design and build, my finishing. I think we're making a good team so far. We'll have some better pics and more details when things get closer to finished. These were just some of the first mock up pics, still some finishing work to do.


Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, incredible work! how much do you charge for a set of cabinets?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> Was just wondering how you go the high sheen on the FG. Planning to do something similar on my attempt over the upcoming summer.
> 
> Any guides on techniques to getting deep piano style finishes that you know of, sorry for the hijack.
> 
> ...


The finish on the f/g is an automotive finish, PPG global. After painting the sanding starts with 1000 grit, goes to 2000 grit then buffing and polishing.

The overall height is 43"


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> wow, incredible work! how much do you charge for a set of cabinets?


That would be a question for Randy. Maybe he'll pm you.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Any news on these?


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job on the speakers! What were the influences on the final design? How do they sound? How much power will you send to them for optimal performance?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got the second one playing today! WooHoo, big day for me. I spent about a week building the first x over and getting it close. The x over will get tweeked some after speaker break in. So far the sound is very good and is only going to get better with break in and more x over work. The amp that is in my reference system is a Theta Dreadnaut which does about 400 watts per ch at 4ohms and I'm biwiring them, so about 800 watts per cabinet! 

I'll follow up with some better pics in a week or so.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Man those things are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Matt and Randy, 

I can't wait to hear these. They look top freaking notch.


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

even the vario vent around back looks classy. nice.


----------

